# Is my prop off?



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*

If anything is off it would be in your shift linkage. Pretty sure engine timing is a completely different system. Basically timing is what tells your spark plugs when to fire.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*

My shift and throttle linkage are both sized correctly to 5.25 and 5.5" as per the mercury manual.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*

Are you having problems shifting with the motor running? Maybe I am misunderstanding the question.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*



> Are you having problems shifting with the motor running? Maybe I am misunderstanding the question.


Honestly I havent started it yet, it's being rebuilt in my garage this week while I wait for gaskets and etc to come in.

I'm just checking the usual things on the motor while I give it a tune up.

One of the things I check is the lower unit, timing, throttle cables, etc.

So in doing so, I was spinning the prop while the motor was in different throttle positions and noting what the prop did to see if I have a problem or not somewhere.

The only known issue I'm having right now is a hard shift in my tiller handle going from the WOT position back to start while the motor is not running, but thats to be fixed later during the tune up.

Right now, what I'm wondering is if what my prop shaft is doing is correct...

Currently on my merc 25 2s in start position the prop spins freely with no click both dir, in neutral it spins both ways and clicks, in rev gear it hard turns both directions and in fwd gear it only hard turns counter clock and clicks freely clockwise

I'm just trying to verify the info above and if the motor is infact supposed to be doing that, and if not- what I need to adjust o fix.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*

I have the same motor except remote shift/throttle. My prop spins freely in neutral, in fwd it spins freely counter clockwise and clicks the other, and neither in rev.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*

your timing will have noting to do with the way the prop acts as you describe. The timing only controls the spark when the engine is running.

I sure hope your not playing with the prop with the engine running.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*



> your timing will have noting to do with the way the prop acts as you describe.  The timing only controls the spark when the engine is running.
> 
> I sure hope your not playing with the prop with the engine running.


I changed the title to remove the word timing so you guys stop referencing that.

I'm aware timing has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*



> I have the same motor except remote shift/throttle. My prop spins freely in neutral, in fwd it spins freely counter clockwise and clicks the other, and neither in rev.


Mine is hard to turn counterclockwise and freely spins/clicks clockwise in FWD gear.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ask Creek runner.
I would love to help but i dont work on the dark motors..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Currently on my merc 25 2s in start position the prop spins freely with no click both dir, in neutral it spins both ways and clicks, in rev gear it hard turns both directions and in fwd gear it only hard turns counter clock and clicks freely clockwise
> 
> This is the same as my merc 15 2s I have in my garage to compare it to, except in neutral the 15 only spins and clicks clockwise and hard turns counter clock.
> 
> Is it off or is it correct?


No clue whatsoever... :-?

I put the boat in the water, make sure it's in neutral
hook up the fuel line, squeeze to prime, pull two or three times
shift into reverse to clear the dock, shift into forward and go fishing.
As long as the outboard does what it's supposed to, I leave it alone.
If it ain't broke, I don't fix it.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

What is "start position" as opposed to neutral?
And listen to Brett. He makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Your way over thinking this,
1) In neutral running or not prop will spin freely that why it’s called neutral.
2) In forward the prop will spin one way typically clock wise ( what you are calling hard), only if the plugs are in. as your turning the engine over with the propeller and your feeling the compression. Counter clockwise click click
3) In reverse the prop will be hard to turn the opposite way (Counter clock wise) for the same reason above your turning over the engine.
4) If your rebuilding the engine it should spin pretty much freely as I assume rebuild means the power head is apart.
5) You can tell if it’s engaging by the way it feels.
6) The reason it’s hard to shift back into neutral from WOT is because the engine is not running so the clutch dog isn’t spinning allowing the gears to mesh and un-mesh.
7) The start position should not be engaging the shift linkage; the start position is basically a warm up that advances the timing.

What year and model is your engine? Is it the tiller shifter all in one, or does it have a shifter on the side.

Cut come on, I work on Blue/Gray motors lol!!! Lower units operate under the same principals for every engine I’m certified in 5 Manufactures and for every engine I have ever worked on.   

Now do what Brett said put the boat in the water and go vroooommmmm vroooommm


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I know, i just wanted you to type up that big paragraph and not me!!!
;D


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I know, i just wanted you to type up that big paragraph and not me!!!
> ;D


That's funny because as I was typing it, I was like really; am I having to explain this!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Sounds good. Seemed like a stupid question but its out of the way.

I put the motor back together today and all is working fine, the motor runs like new.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Is my timing adjustment off?*



> > Are you having problems shifting with the motor running? Maybe I am misunderstanding the question.
> 
> 
> Honestly I havent started it yet, it's being rebuilt in my garage this week while I wait for gaskets and etc to come in.
> ...




"being rebuilt" ???

what's being rebuilt ?

"creek runner" has given the correct information...


----------

